# The world's smallest drive way



## jeroen (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## LarissaPhotography (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow!  There would be no way to get out of the vehicle.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL

...Maybe they climbed out through the rear hatch.


----------

